# Sweet Rescue Story



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

November of 2006 we went over to Nikkia's breeders house (this was a year before she was born) to talk to her she also bred papillons and we were taking ours over for a play date. She had a new shepherd out in the dog run and I asked her where she had got him she said he was one of her pups she had gone to do a follow up on him and he was in horrible condition he was beat, he was kept in a small crate he couldn't stand up in all day and was very little if at all and was forced to eat his own bile and feces. I felt so bad for him. She told me she was trying to find a home for him and I said I would take him he went home with me that evening. He was the absolute sweetest dog followed me around the house all evening we decided to give him a bath and a good grooming because he was covered in feces and mats. After he was clean and unmated upon looking at his body mass he was so skinny he looked like he would just collapse under gravity from how little muscle he had. He threw up all night I took him to the vet the next day and they said he had irritable bowl syndrome and that I should just put him down that a 13 year old girl couldn't take care of a sick dog. But I knew I could he gave us some medicine and instructions for his care. 6 months later he was strong as could be and no longer suffered from the illness. He now works for the Clearfield Police in Utah and you would never be able to tell he had gone through such an ordeal 1 year later his breeder gave me Nikkia as a gift of gratitude for saving Shakar. I am now 15 and he is now 3 I have been given updates on him and he is doing great had his first bust a few months ago. I will post some pictures of him later I am not using my computer at this time though so I do not have them


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a great, responsible teenager you are~your parents must be very proud of you! Glad to hear Shakar has a good life, thanks to you! Nikkia is a beauty)


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I like you very much for that. Thank you!! I've really enjoyed your posts today!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank_you for saving him.







WoW a great example of a caring young teenager,wise beyound your years!!!


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes my mother puts up with me LOL I also rescue rats, birds, etc... I have always had something special with animals and I wanted to put it to good use I have rescued many others such as I hand reared a litter of pitbull pups that were to be killed. Here are some pics of Shakar.

Poor Boy was so skinny!










After we got back from the vet.










He loved the paps toys










He sure was a goof ball!










The day before he went to the police force.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Shakar looks like such a sweet boy, and so cute as well.







Thank you for saving him!

And you sound like a wonderful young woman. It's so nice to hear about someone your age who is so responsible and caring towards animals.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

thats awesome!!!

Thank you for rescuing him!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you very, very much for rescuing Shakar!


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

You are all very very welcome but the biggest reward of all was seeing him progress and having the honor of having him be physically well enough able to join the force.


----------

